# What leads do you use for showing your Goldens?



## goldielynn (Sep 5, 2020)

We started out his first time in BPUP competition on a nylon Mendota show lead. It was not strong enough though, but for his age at that time, it did just fine. For the show after that, we went to a vendor on site at the show to get him fitted for a gold snake chain and bought a leather clip leash. We found the vendors to be super helpful in fitting him with the appropriate chain because they measured his head and recommended one to us that would still have some room to grow since he was only about 6 months at the time. Their recommendation gave us so much more control over our puppy and he ended up doing much better.


----------



## FinnTheFloof (Jun 27, 2021)

goldielynn said:


> We started out his first time in BPUP competition on a nylon Mendota show lead. It was not strong enough though, but for his age at that time, it did just fine. For the show after that, we went to a vendor on site at the show to get him fitted for a gold snake chain and bought a leather clip leash. We found the vendors to be super helpful in fitting him with the appropriate chain because they measured his head and recommended one to us that would still have some room to grow since he was only about 6 months at the time. Their recommendation gave us so much more control over our puppy and he ended up doing much better.


Thank you! Do you think that you'd be able to explain the difference between different types of chains (Snake, hex, etc)? I don't fully understand the difference.


----------



## goldielynn (Sep 5, 2020)

I honestly wish I could tell you the difference. Windsor is our first show puppy, and we just rely on the professionals to tell us what's best. Haha! At his last show, we had a handler show him and she didn't even need any of his "old" equipment.


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

I like kangaroo leather and a chain


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

I use chains. Mine are Herm Sprenger flat links chains that I ordered from Panagenics. The smallest link size I think. One of my leads is soft leather and the other is kangaroo leather. I like the regular leather one better, but I still use the kangaroo leather one sometimes. A lot of my friends use leads made with satin cord. They are strong, soft, affordable, and durable yet pretty.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Well... show leads depends on the dog. And also depends on your intentions and plans as far as showing goes.

I have 2 kangaroo leads which I use with my 2 boys. These are the pretty typical braided leads with beads... I love them.  But they are like 90-100 bucks.

However, if either of my boys were pullers like their dad was - I would revert back to the show lead I bought for him and used for a couple years. You can find these leads on Whitmans Sharpening. Very strong lead and comfortable on the hands. Costs about $60.

The kangaroo leather leads are supposed to be stronger + have a core in there to prevent snapping, however, they can hurt your hands if you have a strong pulling dog in the ring.

If you go on Cherrybrook, you will see options there that are not as expensive and work just fine.

For collars - my one boy I used a snake chain collar and the other I use a nylon slip collar. Snake chain will cost you about $15-20, I think? The nylon slip was on sale and I got it for a buck. 

Also leads with snap ends are not advised, because they can come unhooked in the ring. <= ask me how I know.  

Gotta run, but I think you probably should ask the person you are training with or check with other juniors to see what they are using.


----------



## FinnTheFloof (Jun 27, 2021)

I'm going to a show this Saturday, and am planning to buy a lead and collar there. I'm going to get a chain (I think it's called a snake chain? I know what I'm looking for but not what it's called) and some sort of leather lead. I've got two questions:
-What color collar should I get? For reference, here's his coat:








I'm worried that a gold would look too yellow, but a silver wouldn't blend well. I plan to wear navy when showing him. 
- He's definitely a puller, and everything that I've tried so far has cut my hands. Any recommendations on that? I can't find what Megora recommended.
I'm not bringing him to the show but I plan to measure him beforehand based on info found online (it says measure where the collar should go, then add 2 inches) and add an inch? for growing.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

I personally prefer silver chains. I even use a silver chain with a gold clip. You just need to do some trial and error I think. I personally think the round kangaroo leather leads are harder on your hands than the softer bull-hide ones. You can ask Maddie what she prefers and she will have a huge collection of leads that she might let you touch to see what you like.


----------



## FinnTheFloof (Jun 27, 2021)

ArkansasGold said:


> I personally prefer silver chains. I even use a silver chain with a gold clip. You just need to do some trial and error I think. I personally think the round kangaroo leather leads are harder on your hands than the softer bull-hide ones. You can ask Maddie what she prefers and she will have a huge collection of leads that she might let you touch to see what you like.


I totally forgot that I could ask her about that! That's a great idea! Thank you!


----------

